# My First Router Project



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Aside from the simple things that I use a router for, this is the first real project that I have done with it. It took some time to get the hang of how it all goes together, but I did it and I am very happy. 

This is a jewelry/storage box that I made for my wife that sits on the dresser. I used a downsized raised panel set for 1/2" lumber. It was stained with a red oak and then a aerosol spray lacquer was used.


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ok, got pics to add this time!


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice looking chest, keep up the good work.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good rh111

Here's a tip, ask Jerry how to seal red oak so it comes out like glass,RedOak can be tricky to finish, Jerry is a Pro.when it comes to putting a finish on your projects.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job on the jewelry box.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

rh111...like Bob says, Red Oak being a coarse grained wood will often produce a splotchy appearance if the grain is not sealed. It is so coarse grained that often during glue-ups when clamped glue will often come to the surface outside of the joint. I have not tried it but have seen claims that if you take a short piece you can blow water through the grain & it will come out the other end. A good grain sealer is made by Benjamin Moore. Almost a paste & is rubbed into the grain with a piece of burlap. It will then take staining with a smooth continuous color. Following staining, if you want a fairly natural look, a mixture of semi-gloss varnish & 30% by volume naptha will give you a fast drying wipe on finish...usually 5 or 6 coats is applied. For a glass like finish use high gloss varnish & naptha.
In any case that is a nice chest....keep up the good work.

Lee


----------

